# Talking to your villagers too much makes their brains malfunction.



## Isabella (Jul 19, 2013)

Alright so I was talking to Chrissy, a peppy villager. I kept talking to her mainly out of boredom but also because I wanted to see everything she could say. I talked to her so much that now she's in deep thought as if her brain exploded from me talking to her so much. :x
She also kept repeating the same thing over and over again.

I just wish there was more to them than just the generic chat made by the game .-.
Has this happened to anyone else? Or have you seen a different reaction from the other types of villagers such as the jocks, lazies, etc?


----------



## MistyWater (Jul 19, 2013)

I've had a few tell me to leave them alone after talking to them too much. If I tried to talk to them after that they'd repeat the same thing no matter how many times I tried. Others have been known to actually get stomping mad whenever I spoke to them too much. I try to avoid doing that now.


----------



## Isabella (Jul 19, 2013)

MistyWater said:


> I've had a few tell me to leave them alone after talking to them too much. If I tried to talk to them after that they'd repeat the same thing no matter how many times I tried. Others have been known to actually get stomping mad whenever I spoke to them too much. I try to avoid doing that now.



I remember in Wild World they'd all get furious if you talked to them too much. I find it hilarious though.

But seriously. It just bothers me how the game makes them say the same thing over and over again..


----------



## radical6 (Jul 19, 2013)

sometimes i wish that some characters had their own personality. but that would be very time consuming for nintendo.
i don't mind too much, but i do find it annoying.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Jul 19, 2013)

I really wish the villagers' dialogue was more expanded.  They only say so much before you've heard every single thing they can say.  Honestly, it does get annoying...but there's so many better things to New Leaf than the previous games I just don't think of it too much.
The game would be better if the villagers could say more, though...then again, there's always room for improvement!


----------



## ben_nyc (Jul 19, 2013)

Isabella said:


> I remember in Wild World they'd all get furious if you talked to them too much. I find it hilarious though.
> 
> But seriously. It just bothers me how the game makes them say the same thing over and over again..



Totally agree!  They should at least comment on your appearance, the tools you're carrying, the badges you've earned, perhaps Meta observations ('oh just purchased **** I see, I love that game!'), etc...  I CAN GO ON.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jul 19, 2013)

ben_nyc said:


> Totally agree!  They should at least comment on your appearance, the tools you're carrying, the badges you've earned, perhaps Meta observations ('oh just purchased **** I see, I love that game!'), etc...  I CAN GO ON.



About the appearance, I had some comment on my accessories sometimes. Like they would be like "I have a hard time recognizing you behind those huge shades".


----------



## Kaiaa (Jul 19, 2013)

I've also had them comment on my appearance and tools I'm carrying. I've never talked to my villagers so much that they get mad or are lost in thought.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 19, 2013)

ben_nyc said:


> Totally agree!  They should at least comment on your appearance, the tools you're carrying, the badges you've earned, perhaps Meta observations ('oh just purchased **** I see, I love that game!'), etc...  I CAN GO ON.



They always comment about the clothes I wear by saying things like:
"Wow, are those glasses still in right now?"
"Why are you wearing a piece of fruit on your head?"

And then if you get a full costume, they say some really neat stuff about it. xD

And then when I was holding tools, they would say things like:
"It seems like you have quite the green thumb!"
"What do you plan on doing with that shovel?"
"You better not be planning on chopping down any trees!"


----------



## ben_nyc (Jul 19, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> They always comment about the clothes I wear by saying things like...



WAT.  I play at least 1 hour daily & the most personal statement said of me was that I 'Play too much & should take a break' & pointing out that I was stung be a bee.

Your quotes are a huge surprise to me.  @-@


----------



## Isabella (Jul 19, 2013)

Yeah I get comments on my accesories and clothing too. Like one of them noticed I was wearing the hair bow wig for two days straight. Queenie who moved out which I really hated would always tell me to change my hairstyle i'm like wat???? I like it like that :c

It would be interesting to see them comment on games you just bought lol.
And yeah Madison I agree with you this game is still the most improved, but I wouldn't be surprised if they came out with another game in a few years with MANY more features. Like maybe actually talking to them by writing your own responses  I do imagine it'd be a lot of work for Nintendo though.


----------



## AllisonCypress (Jul 19, 2013)

Madison123 said:


> I really wish the villagers' dialogue was more expanded.  They only say so much before you've heard every single thing they can say.  Honestly, it does get annoying...but there's so many better things to New Leaf than the previous games I just don't think of it too much.
> The game would be better if the villagers could say more, though...then again, there's always room for improvement!



I totally agree! :1


----------



## Marceline (Jul 19, 2013)

Usually, my villagers constantly bring up the fact that there aren't many events going on, and that I must "Get well soon." (My character wears a doctors mask)


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus (Jul 19, 2013)

A bigger conversation pool would be fantastic, but I'd really just wish that they were consistent in their statements. Renee has once stated that she was famous for volleyball and another time she was famous for cricket. Which one, Renee? Or maybe she's just really versatile.


----------



## Datsu (Jul 19, 2013)

ben_nyc said:


> Totally agree!  They should at least comment on your appearance, the tools you're carrying, the badges you've earned, perhaps Meta observations ('oh just purchased **** I see, I love that game!'), etc...  I CAN GO ON.



One of my villagers, Pecan, loves to comment on the tool that I'm holding. She has told me that if I find any buried treasure near her house, "its MINE!", she's told me that if I cut a tree down and it hits her house, she's going to be mad, and she's asked me if I could water her flowers for her (there wasn't an option to accept, but it was still kind of awesome), I personally haven't heard any of my villagers say the same thing twice, and I love talking to them and seeing their little (perceived or real) interactions as well. If you ever see your villagers standing and staring at eachother while making emotions, run up and talk to one of them and you'll eavesdrop on their conversation. It's so immersive lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ben_nyc said:


> Totally agree!  They should at least comment on your appearance, the tools you're carrying, the badges you've earned, perhaps Meta observations ('oh just purchased **** I see, I love that game!'), etc...  I CAN GO ON.



One of my villagers, Pecan, loves to comment on the tool that I'm holding. She has told me that if I find any buried treasure near her house, "its MINE!", she's told me that if I cut a tree down and it hits her house, she's going to be mad, and she's asked me if I could water her flowers for her (there wasn't an option to accept, but it was still kind of awesome), I personally haven't heard any of my villagers say the same thing twice, and I love talking to them and seeing their little (perceived or real) interactions as well. If you ever see your villagers standing and staring at eachother while making emotions, run up and talk to one of them and you'll eavesdrop on their conversation. It's so immersive lol.


----------



## jamesflin (Jul 19, 2013)

The selection of things villagers say is somewhat small, but it seems to change every day. For instance, last week Charlise asked me three times in a row  whether she was more like chocolate or pretzel.s (I gave her a different answer each time and she didn't even notice!) After that, though, I haven't heard anyone use that piece of dialogue. One other interesting touch- if you talk to a villager while or right after the bell rings to signify the new hour, their opening comment might be "It's X o'clock already? Time really does fly, [catchphrase]."


----------



## Isabella (Jul 20, 2013)

jamesflin said:


> The selection of things villagers say is somewhat small, but it seems to change every day. For instance, last week Charlise asked me three times in a row  whether she was more like chocolate or pretzel.s (I gave her a different answer each time and she didn't even notice!) After that, though, I haven't heard anyone use that piece of dialogue. One other interesting touch- if you talk to a villager while or right after the bell rings to signify the new hour, their opening comment might be "It's X o'clock already? Time really does fly, [catchphrase]."



I've noticed the normal villagers are probably the most bland with their talking selection. They just say the same thing over and over again like what you said about the pretzels and chocolate thing. It's really a shame because most of them are cute.
Yeah I've noticed that too but I sort of overlooked it lol.

I was laughing when I talked to T-Bone, I kept talking to him and he's like "woah take deep breaths and tell papa what's wrong" I'm like what??? xD


----------



## myaccount37 (Jul 20, 2013)

I had this happen to me on my first day with the game and got so scared.  

See, one of my starting villagers--Diana--has the same name as I do in real life.  She wasn't there to greet me when I got off the train, though,  I just saw her house near the station and saw that the sign said "Diana."  When I saw that, the first thing I wanted to do was talk to her, since I had no idea of the villager pool when I got the game and was so giddy over the coincidence.  But I couldn't find her, so I went about getting my tent and so on.  Later I still couldn't find her.  I looked all over town--I didn't know about how characters could go in the museum or Re-tail then--again and again and never saw Diana.

When I finally finally found her, I kept talking to her over and over in triumph.  But then she got all thought-bubbly, and since I had glanced at forums where people said they tried to irritate their villagers so they would leave, I got terrified that I had depleted our friendship level or whatever and that she would want to leave.  It's silly, but that was what I thought then.  

I have kept her in my town and I'm hoping she never leaves


----------



## Isabella (Jul 21, 2013)

myaccount37 said:


> I had this happen to me on my first day with the game and got so scared.
> 
> See, one of my starting villagers--Diana--has the same name as I do in real life.  She wasn't there to greet me when I got off the train, though,  I just saw her house near the station and saw that the sign said "Diana."  When I saw that, the first thing I wanted to do was talk to her, since I had no idea of the villager pool when I got the game and was so giddy over the coincidence.  But I couldn't find her, so I went about getting my tent and so on.  Later I still couldn't find her.  I looked all over town--I didn't know about how characters could go in the museum or Re-tail then--again and again and never saw Diana.
> 
> ...



You're so lucky  Diana is a cute villager and a plus is her name is pretty. I was actually doing the same, I kept talking to Chrissy because I was so excited to have her in my town. And then that had to happen xD
I don't think that it affects your friendship with them though. It probably even makes the friendship better!


----------



## Elliellie (Jun 10, 2015)

I think the villagers have a certain limit of talk they can say every x amount of time before the programming makes new conversations (the ...), which probably resets every y amount of time. 
I've also noticed villagers who I gift frequently VERY OFTEN try to sell these same items back to me as a different character (probably because the characters have a 'limited inventory', where once it's depleated it restocks with random stuff.)

Also, if you wear a accessory or headgear for a z amount of time, villagers will be more likely to comment on it 
Snooty: I still hate your haircut (or some variation of this sentence- I was wearing a mohawk.)
Uchi: "You know, the more you wear that the better it looks on you! You with your styles!" (-gasmask.)
Peppy?: "You look just like a serial killer from a horror movie I watched the other day!" (-gasmask)
???:"You wear that because of fashion! Don't lie to me just so I don't worry- it makes me worry more!" (-bandage)
???:"You can't seem to go a day without that anymore, I'm starting to worry..."(-bandage)
Not sure if they make remarks on shirts, pants, shoes or socks though. I once had someone comment on my star-hairpin XD

To have more 'realistic' conversations (even if repetitive), make your villager's catchphrase something that people would actually frequently say. I.E 'I guess', 'huh','nya'(HAIL TO THE WEABOO!), 'you know'. It's alot better then the spastic examples I see in screenshots most of the time, as it gives more of a illusion of realism.


----------



## Le Ham (Jun 10, 2015)

I've had interesting conversations with my villagers. Caesar salad seems to be a recurring topic among my villagers.



One convo I recently had with a villager during the cherry-blossom season, and it was specifically based on that event.


----------



## Dae Min (Jun 10, 2015)

I have bandages on my character's face everyday. So many villagers ask the character if she's okay or seriously hurt. Biskit even cried and said something like 'You don't have to lie to me, Dae-Dae! You're so strong!' It was really sweet. The writers really put a lot of thought into the dialogue; the amount of detail is amazing


----------



## Wildroses (Jun 10, 2015)

I remember around December when I was trying to get everybody's Christmas present hints I had trouble getting the second hints out of Mallary and Bettina. I'm pretty sure they both came close to taking out restraining orders on me. They never hit the point of completely ignoring me or losing their tempers, but Mallary said: "How many times has it BEEN today, lamb?!" at least twice a day for about five days. Bettina was more patient, but after a while I could tell by her weak grin and upside down eyebrows she was getting fed up. 

My villagers never shut up about what tools I'm holding. In fact, Mira actually asked me what I was searching for with my shovel and gave me three options to chose from. I soon learnt not to approach anyone while holding a slingshot as I've had villagers start crying or shaking for fear that I'm planning to use my slingshot to shoot at them. I felt quite the monster frighting Punchy so much.


----------



## LaFleur (Jun 10, 2015)

I was playing wild world the other day, and noticed a big difference in the level of engagement, like in wild world they'd come up to you a lot more often and sometimes multiple villagers at a time will need you, in ACNL it's less frequent, it's a bit like they keep themselves to themselves :/
I think that's why i'm less engaged with villagers nowadays compared to before (though it's partly due to lack of time and focusing more on other aspects of the game like town designing than villagers)


----------



## Le Ham (Jun 10, 2015)

LaFleur said:


> I was playing wild world the other day, and noticed a big difference in the level of engagement, like in wild world they'd come up to you a lot more often and sometimes multiple villagers at a time will need you, in ACNL it's less frequent, it's a bit like they keep themselves to themselves :/
> I think that's why i'm less engaged with villagers nowadays compared to before (though it's partly due to lack of time and focusing more on other aspects of the game like town designing than villagers)



I noticed that with how they interact with each other. In Wild World, you are likely to see your villagers have conversations among themselves pretty much every time they cross paths. That seldom happens in New Leaf.


----------

